# Acana Light and Fit Dog Food



## Sarah_Ross (Feb 11, 2009)

I have just purchased my first bag of Acana Light and Fit for my 2 golden retrievers - aged 3 & 1.
They have been eating Royal Canin (golden retriever) and seem to maintain too much weight - I also find their coats not as dense as they should be.
I am looking forward to seeing how they do on this new food.
I bought it at Global Pet Foods in Orleans Ont where I shop for all my dog products.


----------



## Gregory_Chadaranek (Feb 20, 2010)

Have been using Orijen with great success with a 3.5 yr old long-hair dachshund. Since Acana Light & Fit is made by same people who make Orijen, was anxious to give it a try. This formula is NOT available in the States from my favorite dog food store. I bought two bags of it on my recent trip to Toronto. My dog is loving it and is doing well on it. I highly recommend this dog food to everyone.


----------



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

My golden has been on Orijen for two years, she is almost 3 now. A few days ago she had an attack of pancreatitis so cannot use Orijen anymore. Too much fat in Orijen (she is on the slim side anyway) I was thinking of using the Acana Light and Fit...or Welness core with 10% fat.


----------



## Janis1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually Carol, do not use Acana fit and lite the protein levels are too high at 35% too high. You need low fat and low protein.


----------



## Desy (Jan 18, 2012)

My 4 year old lab retriever has been on Hills r/d but suffers terribly of allergic skin condition (licks his paws all the time) have just changed him to Acana Light and Fit in the hope that grain free diet will help his skin condition. However I'm concerned about weight gain -any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sharron (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi

been feeding lexee my 3 1/2 yr old yorkie/chihuahua R.C. weight control.
decided to try Acana Light @ Fit. Is this appropriate for her?
thanks


----------



## diana5 (Sep 7, 2012)

i would like to know where i can purchase Acana Light & Fit for my chihuahua. the foreign stores said that they cannot ship to the USA.


----------



## Monica_Munro (May 18, 2018)

I just purchased my first bag of Acana. Where can I find the Light and Trim? Perks for Pets in Bradenton FL does not carry it


----------

